# Overtraining



## ASinclair (Mar 12, 2012)

Monday chest and tri

Tuesday legs

Wednesday back and bis

Thursday rest

Friday chest tri

Saturday legs

sunday back

this would be my normal week is this to much? i normal go for 30min. when it gets to friday my 2nd chest day my chest and tris feel good. if i can still feel it from the first workout i have another day off. are my muscle still recovering even if they feel ok?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

ASinclair said:


> Monday chest and tri
> 
> Tuesday legs
> 
> ...


Yes mate way too much 3 x a week would be fine. Your not giving yourself adequate rest by training this much

Mon Chest and tris

Wed. Back bis

Fri legs.

But of cardio after each session that should do you.

Obviously it's not always possible to be free for a split like that but work it around your lifestyle and free time.

What's your goals ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you progressing?


----------



## ASinclair (Mar 12, 2012)

just bulking trying to eat lots of the right stuff

yer been seeing some good progress. able to do more and more pullups and my arms and chest are looking fuller

but what if i feel good are my muscle still recovering?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You will be ok for a bit on that routine then you come heavier sets making it more intense which is when you'll need the rest


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

How many exercise per day do you do??

Ive been thinking .. if you did 6 per day 6 days a week you'd be knacked if your not fleg and wont be anle to grow

.. but could every one benefit from say 6 times a week doing only three or even two exercises per muscle group??

Would this help you put weight on the bar because greater freshness?

anyways..stick up your routine buddy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You could do but I wouldn't want to go gym 5 times a week for 10-15 min sessions though


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You on gear???


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> You could do but I wouldn't want to go gym 5 times a week for 10-15 min sessions though


was just a thought! i wouldnt be bothered ether though lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol I know mate fcuk that


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

over training for me anyway has always manifested it's self as a real dread of training day...you know when you get the balance right because you cant wait to get stuck into your next session.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why not try an experiment..

do 5 days aweek and check you top lifts..

train 4 3 2 1 and check your top lifts..

or current progress with some before and after pics..

put hi frequency to bed in your head dudes..

your unlikely to be the chosen one..


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> *your unlikely to be the chosen one..*


now that's an excellent quote


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks mark..

thing is everyone at some point thinks they are..

i was soo guilty of this its untrue.. along with my monthly maximuscle bill..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well being pedantic pics are in short supply dude.. 

full length in ya pants..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bloody pervs the lot of ya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I know we keep mentioning that lifting heavier weight means progression with larger muscles but why do the top pros lift less weights now than they used to and still make gains?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> why not try an experiment..
> 
> do 5 days aweek and check you top lifts..
> 
> ...


But say you are the chosen one

Wot do I do??? Lmao


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I know we keep mentioning that lifting heavier weight means progression with larger muscles but why do the top pros lift less weights now than they used to and still make gains?


Surely it's a lot easier to maintain than to gain!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Surely it's a lot easier to maintain than to gain!!!


i think that's what it might be although the pros still seem to make some gains


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> i think that's what it might be although the pros still seem to make some gains


I'm sure if a certain body part is lagging I'm sure they will go heavy on it????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i simply say its easier to track progression via numbers.

its also possible to grow using intensity over poundages.

intensity is difficult to gauge..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I must admit, I do possibly like the idea of intensity over poundages but as you say, how do you monitor it correctly?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i simply say its easier to track progression via numbers.
> 
> its also possible to grow using intensity over poundages.
> 
> intensity is difficult to gauge..


Intensity is the key

Altho the topp bb's don't train heavy it seems I bet intensity is still 100%


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I know we keep mentioning that lifting heavier weight means progression with larger muscles but why do the top pros lift less weights now than they used to and still make gains?


Probably more mantainance for them than anything plus the amount of drugs is a factor.

How much bigger can They want to get look at Zkk phil Heath the guys are already much bigger than what bbs used to be lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do wonder if my intensity has let me down more than anything of late.

What do you guys class as intensity? The way you're lifting or rest between sets or what?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dorsey i think like frank and yanny you fail early if anythng..

you can learn to increase intensity with fractional plates..

its not about stuff not having worked for you uptil now, its a case of taking it too the next level..

sorting your breathing out will increases intensity..

fractional weight progression teaches you to work harder..

i still havent mastered gauging it wothout numbers tho..

as i said in email last nit ebud..

get your weight's up then you can play with intensity with more success..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Intensity can be the rest between sets or even how far you push yourself to failure

That old saying that you think you've failed on your last rep but if somebody sticks a gun to your head for one more rep, you'd do it!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I do wonder if my intensity has let me down more than anything of late.
> 
> What do you guys class as intensity? The way you're lifting or rest between sets or what?


Giving everything you have each set

Each set I do I finish and I'm hurting


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Giving everything you have each set
> 
> Each set I do I finish and I'm hurting


Yeah but you're hurting everytime you put the phone down after talking to a girl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah but you're hurting everytime you put the phone down after talking to a girl


Wot can I say my heart is not as strong as me!


----------

